# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من أسباب الثبات على دين الله

## داعيا الى الله

إن من أعظم أسباب الثبات على دين الله في زمن الفتن وكثرة المحن ما يلي :

الدعاء ﻷنه الطريق الذي يختصر لك مسافة العلاقة مع اﻷسباب اﻷخرى كونه طريق بينك وبين الله ﻻ يشاركك فيه أحد و ﻻ يتدخل بينكما أحد..

طلب العلم. وذلك لكونه من أيسر السبل الموصلة إلى الجنة وهو من اسباب سلامة العبد من الوقوع في الفتن والتخبطات التي هي من آثار الجهل...

قراءة القرءان وتدبره والعمل بما فيه....

الصحبة الصالحة.. فهي كمثل حامل المسك ﻻ تجد منه إﻻ ما يسرك..

كثرة الذكر .. وذلك ﻷن الله أمر عباده المجاهدين وهم في خضم المعارك بكثرة الذكر ﻷنها من اسباب الثبات أمام ملاقاة العدو .. فإذا كانت النفس تثبت أمام العدو الذي يريد إزهاقها وإهلاكها بكثرة الذكر فلا شك أن ثباتها بإذن الله على الخير واستمرارها فيه حاصل كذلك بكثرة الذكر.. 

فهذذ من أهم اﻷمور التي ينبغي العناية بها لتثبت النفس على الخير وتستمر فيه...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك لله خيرًا ، وانظر هنا للفائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t6220/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكذلك من أسباب الثبات هذا الدعاء: اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

آمين

----------


## يزيد السحيباني

ثبتنا الله وإياكم على طاعته وتوفنا على ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اللهم اهدنا إلى طريقك المستقيم ، وثبتنا عليه بمنك وكرمك .

----------

